# 220kg squat for reps



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

nailed this wednesday night - PB


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

made it look easy mate, gratz


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good going mate :thumbup1:


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

fair play :beer:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

good stuff, bar was well into your neck tho? painfull.............


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys!



adlewar said:


> good stuff, bar was well into your neck tho? painfull.............


yeah i normally have the bar high but this time gave me some redness and a bump lol :lol:

rather than reset and reposition and lose train of though i just walked the fcker out anyway :tongue:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

"What a ******" ha

awesome lift mate, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah thats my motivational helper...fat luke


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> yeah i normally have the bar high but this time gave me some redness and a bump lol :lol:
> 
> rather than reset and reposition and lose train of though i just walked the fcker out anyway :tongue:


oh you are tough........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

So a 248kg 1rm, I make it? Nice going...


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well done mate. you made it look easy:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good work mate... gives the rest of us some inspiration...


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice squatting, no knee wraps ?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing! And this is awaiting a hernie op too!!! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome lifting mate. Give me some inspiration to massively improve on my feable 160!!


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Good lifting, you might feel more confident going for the sixth rep if you had a spotter at both ends of the bar..


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Great lifting you made it look easy.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Good lifting dude. Looked very comfortable.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys!!!

I dont like knee wraps, make my knees grind badly. I wear a patella support on my knees from time to time, its like a donut that surround the knee and straps it to stop the patella tendon giving me jip.

I had two spotters last year for a squat PB and i agree, it gives you more confidence as what is one guy going to do with 220kg if i splat? 

Yes i'm awaiting my 2nd hernia op...its the same hernia but its bust its stitches. Why he never put a mesh in 1st time round i'll never know!

Thanks a lot for the comments


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats awesome, 5 plates a side is my next traget, also cant believe how high you had that bar


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

fvcking hell looks like you could've done 6

Thats mental compared to what i was squatting yesterday, i have very weak legs


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

light weight!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice work fella!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice one, made it look easy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cheers guys!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

haha you ******! nice lifting mate!


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Made it look very easy mate, there's more reps/weight left in there tho:thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Very impressive mate


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Very strong but what I don't get is you have a lifting cage but lift out side of it. Why not lift inside the cage so if you fall the weight will be caught by the safety bars?


----------



## NEANDERTHAL (Aug 4, 2009)

Safety bars can have a negative effect similar to putting mats under a tightrope walker putting thoughts of bailing in their mind. You can just learn to bail the weight safely like oly lifters. At that weight a spotter is pretty much useless anyway.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

monkeybiker said:


> Very strong but what I don't get is you have a lifting cage but lift out side of it. Why not lift inside the cage so if you fall the weight will be caught by the safety bars?


because look at the cage...it was designed for people the thickness of a sheet of A4 paper :lol:

nobody squats inside the cage, if the hooks are placed on the inside of the cage you take a step back and your smack against the support pillars!

most of the gym equipment is made by a man with a welding torch 

crude, mostly effective lol


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Excellent squatting nice and deep too, a proper squat


----------

